# Grimm brag!!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay, I lied.. two of them.









1.)Today, we worked around a yellow Lab. Today was the last day Grimm's send-away trainer was scheduled to work with us. We did some head-on passes on a narrow sidewalk, some heeling round the other dog who was in a down, then the other dog heeled around Grimm who remained in his down-stay. NO aggression!!! Yes, okay, after we would pass, he kept trying to look behind us to check out the other dog.. we are working on that!
............ and...... tonight we passed a "Tricky Woo" type Pekingese, fluffy and snobbily waddling along... Grimm did not even react at all.. no hackles up, just casually strolled by, a casual glance or two, but no pulling, no barking, no growling, no lunging! The lead was LOOSE, too!

2) Tonight a baby in diapers was outside alone with a 3 year old and a 5 year old. All three converged upon Grimm and I on our walk. I had Grimm sit. Grimm now stays perfectly in the sit and lets people pat him! He used to get wild, licking, kissing, jumping, pawing, whining. Now, he sits, puts his ears waaayyyy back like a Whippet, grinning, and gives people a totally smooth GSD forhead to pat.







He remained in his sit tonight with the three toddlers, even thought they had food and a BALL, were slap-patting him, and were loud, giggly, erraticly moving. He loved getting the attention and lovins-- but he sat for it all, until I heeled him away!! 

Grimm is 19 months old. I never thought things would ever pay off and he would be able to walk by another dog or sit for petting from a stranger calmly!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yea Patti. That is another step forwrd. Just keep working on those steps forward and before you know it things will be different for Grimm. He is learning what you expect, so he was a little slow on the uptake mostly because it was more fun being a goofy crazy puppy.

Keep up the good work you two.

Val


----------



## SMGriffin (Jun 29, 2008)

*cheers*

When we had our Irish Setter when I was younger, we never managed to get him that well trained! He was always just stubborn enough do what he was told in lessons, then as he pleased at home, so congrats on getting all the training to stick! Three small children with goodies around is a real accomplishment!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Way to go Grimm and Patti! We all knew that your Grimm had it in him to be a perfect gentleman! 

He is maturing and learning, you'll have nothing but proud brags from now on!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for the encouragement! Val, thank God for you-- we could not have come this far without your kick-butt coaching style







and amazing doggy intuition. 

Lucia, I often think of Keeta when working with Grimm! Thank you always for your input and guidance!

SMGriffin, thank you for the boost of encouragement. You are right.. three peewees with snacks and a ball is a tough test LOL!









I think maturity is slowwwwwly starting to consider maybe possibly at some point setting in within Grimm's brain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf
> Grimm is 19 months old. I never thought things would ever pay off and he would be able to walk by another dog or sit for petting from a stranger calmly!


I'm glad you've found out, Patti, what alot of us already know and what we've reassured you was so. That being all it takes is the three "P"s - practice, patience, and persistence. So many people fail at least one of these and more and more look for quick answers. To really have what you wish in your dog it does indeed mean that there are no fast ways to get there. Your reward for your stick-to-it-ivness is the dog you desire. It's been great to see you and Grimm make this journey. Even more so to see you reap the rewards.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for the input Tom, it always means so much coming from you!







Grimm is not perfect onlead around other dogs, but, we can walk by now. And the sitting while a stranger pets him is exciting-- because I KNOW he wants to impulsively rush up, initiate the meeting himself-- he is a pushy, willful, loving dog. Seeing his self-control is worth GOLD to me, Tom. I just never thought it would "cement" in his awareness to do what we have worked on for so long, when what I am asking goes so much against who he is and his natural, strong inclinations. 

He is hugely behind in development, as his breeder told me these lines are. It can only get better from here as he developes more self-control. You're right Tom, we'll just keep on, keepin' on.. consistant, consistant, consistant.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

YES!!!!!! WTG Grimm and Patti!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you Kathy.. and the Wrecking Crew! LOL







Your encouragement helped a lot!!


----------

